# Aleksandar Dragovic



## Angstgegner (6 Maggio 2013)

Dragovic (classe '91) è un difensore del Basilea ed è desiderato da parecchie squadre in Europa.
Ha giocato in Champions e in Europa League e anche contro grandi squadre (Bayern, Manchester United, Tottenham e Chelsea).
E' forte di testa, è abbastanza bravo tecnicamente e può ricoprire più ruoli.
Quando l'ho visto giocare mi ha impressionato molto.
Spero che qualcuno al Milan si sia accorto di lui.
Questo è da prendere e probabilmente costa anche meno di Ogbonna.


----------



## Graxx (6 Maggio 2013)

Ho letto di un offerta del Fulham da 3 milioni di sterline...pochino...due domande...destro o sinistro di piede e posizione....qualcuno che lo ha visto giocare cosa ne pensa...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (6 Maggio 2013)

io credo che per meno di 10 sacchi il basilea non lo vende,comunque forte è forte,gioca sia come centrale che davanti alla difesa è mancino ma sa usare discretamente anche il destro. L'acquisto in difesa per me dev'essere uno tra lui chiriches e mangala,se poi arriva ogbonna non lo disdegno,ma quei 3 sono nettamente migliori,poi ci aggiungerei papadopulos ma ha un prezzo davvero troppo eevato


----------



## Jino (6 Maggio 2013)

L'ho visto un paio di volte, ma sinceramente non mi ha colpito più di tanto.


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Maggio 2013)

A me ha dato un impressione bellissima invece, grande sicurezza sia nel guidare la difesa che palla nei piedi, tanta roba, potessi scegliere sarebbe lui che comprerei


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Maggio 2013)

Ma chi è sto Dragovic dai... è pure un provocatore...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Maggio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ma chi è sto Dragovic dai...


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Maggio 2013)

Urina in testa ai vari Ogbonna,Benatia,Astori e,probabilmente,costa pure qualcosina in meno.


----------



## Gnagnazio (9 Maggio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Urina in testa ai vari Ogbonna,Benatia,Astori e,probabilmente,costa pure qualcosina in meno.



Urina sopratutto in testa ai vari Mexes, Zapata, Bonera etc...


----------

